# Going to America!!!!!



## mrsshep77 (May 12, 2007)

Well I can't believe it but I'm going to San Fracisco in a few weeks for work (the joy of owning a travel agency)! Anyway we will get some free time while we are over there and I was wondering if anyone knew of some places (zoo or otherwise) that would be able to show off some american reptiles???
We are only there for 4 nights so it would need to be somewhere close to the city, even though a trip to Yosemite NP would be ideal, I just don't think I'll get the time!

Can anyone help???
Cheers,
Mell


----------



## MoreliaMatt (May 12, 2007)

yosemite is not that far from san fran... but then i dont know how you will go seeing wild reptiles!

if only you had a spare day to drive down to san diego zoo!

jump on some US forums and see whats around.....?


----------



## Fennwick (May 12, 2007)

i don't know where you could see reptiles in San Fran, but while you're there check out Alcatraz.


----------



## mrsshep77 (May 13, 2007)

thanks for that guys! I was just hoping someone had been and could give me some advice!
I'd love to go to yosemite np but the tour they have is over 13hrs and I'm not sure I can fit that in!
I'll see if I can do it!
I'm pretty sure Alcatraz is on our itinerary!
I'm sooo excited!
Cheers,
Mell


----------



## mrsshep77 (May 14, 2007)

Just wondering if anyone else can help me??? Please?


----------



## minusone (May 14, 2007)

please take me with you
k thnx.


----------



## mrsshep77 (May 14, 2007)

I wish my bag was big enough to fit everyone in!!! hehe!! I will send you a postcard while I'm there!!!


----------



## minusone (May 14, 2007)

i'm hopefully going the Vegas in december to marry my girl. actually doing the elvis thing!
will hopefully check out some Herp stuff in LA if we can find things.


----------



## mrsshep77 (May 14, 2007)

Not alot of people know but I own a travel agency here in sunny downtown Beerwah... so let me know if you need help! PM me for further details.
Vegas would be great and you can't go past the tacky Elvis wedding hey!!! I'd love that!!!


----------



## dragon_tail (May 14, 2007)

your best bet in the states is an ordinary pet shop! wierd right? but its true! i was in ny city and saw everything from little monkeys to iguanas and EVERY imaginable python ranging from $15usd up to around $150usd (for something like an albino burmese or reticulated) you can see ball pythons for like $50 its so cool! and tiny land turtles for under $20! it makes you want to break the law!!!!!! (but unfortunately the jail aint worth it!)


----------



## nickamon (May 14, 2007)

Have fun mrsshep!  Wish I could go too.



minusone said:


> i'm hopefully going the Vegas in december to marry my girl. actually doing the elvis thing!


 
My partner and I have talked about getting married at the Vegas Star Trek Experience...they hire out the bridge of the Enterprise-D and a celebrant in a Starfleet dress uniform for weddings.


----------



## minusone (May 14, 2007)

ahahaha brilliant!!!


----------



## euan (May 14, 2007)

You could go to www.kingsnake.com then search for reptile dealers in the area. There is a good one named east bay vivarium www.eastbayvivarium.com at Berkley if I remember correctly. Well worth a visit.


----------



## freddy (May 14, 2007)

San diego zoo would be your best bet and and and must see the sea lions at pier 39....i loved them


----------



## x_aussie_bloke_x (May 14, 2007)

there got a albino koala  lol


----------



## MoreliaMatt (May 14, 2007)

i'll let you know next year!!!! going to the US for a 4 week holiday in june 08! and cant wait!


----------



## Hickson (May 14, 2007)

The San Francisco Zoo, while not having a Reptile dept per se (at least they didn't last time I was there) do have the only San Francisco Garter Snakes on display in the US. Thois is an endangered subspecies of Garter snake, because they are only found in the San Francisco area (which is rapidly being "urbanized"). Their website also lists anacondas, caiman's and desert tortoises.

The Natural History Museum in Golden Gate Park might also have some live reptiles.



Hix


----------



## slither (May 14, 2007)

hey mate go to san diego zoo it is one of the best in the world also head to miami if u can great reptile places there also check the american forums and see if theres any reptile expos on when u are over there they will amaze you totally


----------



## cmclean (May 15, 2007)

There are some lovely ball python breeders and leopard gecko breeders in that area.. I will look in my old travel notes and get some details for you.. I have been there a few times... I might have to chat about a cheap fare too with you.. I would love to go there again... Just be more logical in costage as it is an expensive place on the West Coast.. I love the East.. I will find you some contact details....


----------



## cmclean (May 15, 2007)

Pity you weren't going in August,, the big pet expo is on then..


----------



## cmclean (May 15, 2007)

San Fransisco Zoo is worth going too... details below... and more details on other places...



*Phone:*
Main Office: (415) 753-7080 (recorded voicemail and operator)
General Fax: (415) 681-2039
The Main Office Receptionist is on duty 8:00 AM to 5:00 PM Monday - Friday.

For specific departments, go to Contact Us page.


 While you are there.....TEXAS REPTILE EXPO, SAN ANTONIO, TX, Live Oak Civic Center, June 9, 2007. Venomous Reptile Show!
Maybe ask if you can attend this too:​*Pepperwood Field Herping Campout*
*Pepperwood Ranch Preserve*, Sonoma County
*Saturday-Sunday, June 2-3, 2007*
*Pictures*
BAARS will be having another field-herping trip at the 3,117 acre Pepperwood Ranch preserve, which is run by the California Academy of Sciences. It’s located in Bald Hills of Sonoma County, and features 9 different plant communities and cabins in which to bunk. 
* Sign-up is a must for this event. Also there is a $10.00 registration fee to hold your place.*
*Contact:*: *Eric Koessel * [email protected].


----------



## mrsshep77 (May 15, 2007)

Thanks guys for your help! I won't have time to go anywhere other than San Fran as I'm only in the states for 4days and most of that will be work.
Thanks for the contact details cmclean, that campout would've been awesome hey!!! Oh well next time I go back I'm going to make sure it's a holiday and not work... hehe!! (it's a tough life)!
PM me cmclean if you need any other info ok!

Cheers,
Mell


----------

